# FL, Orlando : Gamer in Central Florida



## Cougar (Oct 22, 2002)

I am looking for a group in the Orlando or Central Florida area. I am 28 and have been gaming for 15 years. I am willing to travel to an established game. I can play any night but Saturday. I am interested in any and all systems and genres. I can DM, but would prefer to play. Email mtnlion30@hotmail.com if you have an opening.


----------



## Lalato (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm searching for a game, too.  Did you have any luck with your search?

--sam


----------



## Cougar (Dec 22, 2002)

I am no longer looking for a group to join; thank you for all the invites. I am surprised at the number of gamers in central Florida, especially compared to my first search when I first moved here!

I am running a D&D game on Saturday nights after the holiday season and I am also involved in a Spycraft, another D&D game, AND possibly a Star Wars D20 in the near future. Anyone interested should email me at the above address.

lalato, please email me, although I am sure you have seen my posts saying as much in one of the other three I have going (sorry Mods).


----------

